# Taming a hamster- HELP



## Sonurda (Oct 27, 2020)

We bought a female Syrian hamster two and a half weeks ago (she's currently 9.5 weeks old) and we're wondering how to tame her. We've read plenty of information but since it's our first time having a hamster it's very difficult. She'll take food from me, even walk on my palm when feeding her and will follow food (my hand) around the cage. This only happens with food though and a lot of the time she's hidden in her hideout when we are around. We've made a play pen for her and put her there a couple of times (for about 3minutes each time) but she didn't seem comfortable, peed in there and seemed quite frightened so we would just put her back (in a cup with a treat). Just wondering if anyone knows how to best continue? Do we take a step back and don't take her out the cage until she's completely fine with us around whilst she's in the cage? Or shall we take her out every now and then so she gets used to it? 
Otherwise, she seems to be doing well. Eats, drinks, and spends most of the night in her wheel I just wish she wasn't so frightened of us but hopefully that will go with time. 

Any help will be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Stick with her being in the cage and really get her comfortable being around your hands. 

In the play pen, add lots of hides, her wheel, some food and some bedding from her cage. It will make it feel more homely


----------



## Sonurda (Oct 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Stick with her being in the cage and really get her comfortable being around your hands.
> 
> In the play pen, add lots of hides, her wheel, some food and some bedding from her cage. It will make it feel more homely


Thank you, we will keep doing that it's just a bit upsetting she keeps hiding from us but guess we just need to keep at it and she'll get more comfortable ☺


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sonurda said:


> Thank you, we will keep doing that it's just a bit upsetting she keeps hiding from us but guess we just need to keep at it and she'll get more comfortable ☺


My robo Niko was happy being handled and free roaming after 1 week. My Syrian Ghost however wasn't happy until I had him 4 to months. They're individuals so be patient and go at her pace. Keep us updated on her progress


----------



## Sonurda (Oct 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> My robo Niko was happy being handled and free roaming after 1 week. My Syrian Ghost however wasn't happy until I had him 4 to months. They're individuals so be patient and go at her pace. Keep us updated on her progress


Thank you so much that makes me feel much better I thought we were doing something wrong. Absolutely, one step at a time then. I'll keep you updated ☺


----------

